
Top 11 Programming languages you should try according to IDG TechWorld - DSotnikov
https://www.techworld.com/picture-gallery/careers/up-coming-programming-languages-for-developers-get-grips-with-3621455/
======
DrScump
Wow. You'd have to navigate _ten_ pages full of 3 large panels of different
ads and autostart videos to navigate a few paragraphs of dubious-value text.
Spare yourselves!

